# Datei in Unterordner speichern



## Nick0110 (13. Aug 2007)

Wie kann ich eine Datei, von meinem aktuellen Punkt aus, in einen bestimmten Unterordner speichern?
Also einen Unterordner von den Ordner aus, in dem die meine Java Dateien sind.
Müsste es nicht irgendwie so gehn?


```
File f = new File("/Samples/testFile.txt");
```

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

jo, so ungefähr, vielleicht auch mal ohne / am Anfang testen,

überhaupt: testen, dann fragen 

willst du den Ordner erst noch anlegen, dann bietet File auch passende Operationen -> API


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2007)

Mit . an Anfang wird der Pfad relativ. Das ist jedoch nicht zwangsläufig das Verzeichnis (ja, die Dinger heißen Verzeichnisse, mit 'Ordner' outest du dich direkt als Windows Opfer  :wink: ) in dem deine Dateien liegen, sondern das Verzeichnis aus dem dein Programm gestartet wurde.


----------



## Nick0110 (13. Aug 2007)

Ja ich sehs ein,   
Danke...


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit 'Ordner' outest du dich direkt als Windows Opfer  :wink: )



 :shock: Was?  :shock: 

Ich schreibe sowohl _Ordner_ als auch _Verzeichnis_,
meistens jedoch _directory_.

Bin ich also auch schon WinDoof geschädigt?   


(... werd' mich bessern; versprochen...)


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit *.* an Anfang wird der Pfad relativ.



.*/*

um genau zu sein!  :wink:


----------



## jobu0101 (14. Aug 2007)

Das kommt daher, dass "." immer genau das Verzeichnis bezeichnet, in dem man sich gerade befindet und ".." das Eltern-Verzeichnis, also eine Ebne höher.

Dieses kleine Programm gibt dir zum Beispiel alle Dateinamen der Dateien des Verzeichnisses, in dem das Programm ausgeführt wird, aus:


```
import java.io.File;

public class Directory{

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		File[] fs = new File(".").listFiles();
		int i = 0;
		String out = "";
		for (File f : fs)
			if (f.isFile()) {
				i++;
				out += "\n" + f.getName();
			}
		System.out.println("Dieses Verzeichnis enthält " + i + " Dateien:\n" + out);
	}

}
```

Interessant ist es, dieses Programm mal direkt auf der Festplatte C auszuführen. Dann würden die Windows-Benutzer erfahren, dass uns der liebe Explorer da so einiges verschweigt...


----------

